# Solved: wireless airport extreme won't connect to pc



## msalie (Nov 28, 2009)

at the studio where i work, we have an airport express wireless hub thing (sorry, i'm not terribly computer literate). everyone with a mac can connect effortlessly to it. i can connect with my ipod touch as well. anyone with a pc gets a 'limited connectivity' message and can't connect to the internet.

we all get a little icon indicating that there is internet available, but we just can't hook up to it. i have a dell laptop which runs vista. that didn't work. i figured i'd bring in my little acer aspire one netbook, but that didn't want to hook up either. 

i had read that there was an update i could download to fix the problem, but that ended up being a dead link. i looked all through the airport settings on the studio computer, and nothing seems to be anti-pc. i know the password to sign in (i used it on the ipod) so i know that it's not that.

does anyone have any idea what i could do? it may have something to do with security, because when my co-worker tested the main computer and took off the 'security enabled' setting, i was able to log on. we just want our connection to be secure, and that's what seems to kick me off. 

any ideas? it would really be convenient to be able to use my laptop at work like everyone else with a mac does....
thank you.


----------



## msalie (Nov 28, 2009)

well, i managed to find the answer to my own question on another site. i'm going to post it here in case anyone else has this problem and the solution i found could help them.

i had to go into the mac at the studio. i:
-used the finder to locate the airport express unit and clicked on it
-open the airport admin window
-double click on the airport and look for the padlock icon at the top of the screen. 
-click on that to get the WEP key (different than the security code)
-write it down. i think mine was about 26 alphanumeric digits long.
-go into your pc and access the desired mac internet connection.
-enter the WEP key code that you just wrote down in the section as the security code.
-DONE! that's how i got the mac at work and my pc "to be friends".

thanks to all who considered helping.


----------

